# Propane powered generators



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

The biggest fault I have observed both first-hand and through reports regarding generators is the fuel. During hurricane Sandy, the big story was the lack of gasoline. Essential for running their generators.

I've often looked into a propane, or better yet, propane/natural gas generator, or a conversion kit for a gas generator. Has anyone used one of these, or give insight on their reliability?

It'd be much safer and easier to store proper amounts of propane, than use a precious vehicle resource such as gasoline, IMO.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe that propane and lng are just one carbon different from each other and that most propane generators can do lng. Propane is the way to go, you don't see any lines at propane distribution points and most of the time you can buy filled cylinders even if there is no ac to run pumps.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

My thoughts exactly. I just wonder about their reliability, and the reliability of the conversion kits that allow gas generators to run on LPG and LNG.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> The biggest fault I have observed both first-hand and through reports regarding generators is the fuel. During hurricane Sandy, the big story was the lack of gasoline. Essential for running their generators.
> 
> I've often looked into a propane, or better yet, propane/natural gas generator, or a conversion kit for a gas generator. Has anyone used one of these, or give insight on their reliability?
> 
> It'd be much safer and easier to store proper amounts of propane, than use a precious vehicle resource such as gasoline, IMO.


 I live off-grid and have a Kholer 12kw genset that is propane operated. It is wired in and will come on automatically when needed. The Xantrex inverters I use have a program that will exercise the genset on a regular basis and turn on the set when the system power is low and turn off when fully charged .
I keep a 500 gal propane tank plumbed in that is never used and should, at our present consumption, last for two years. We use 4 of the 25 gal tanks for everyday use, just rotate and find the least expensive propane to fill.
We have had only one issue in 8 years, the valve lifter rods, they became loose and slightly bent, I ordered a new set and replaced about 3 years ago. No other problems.

BB


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a onan generator what was converted from gas ta lp some 40 years ago.

Works great. Oil stays cleaner to.

As fer reliability, that gonna depend on the machine ya buy. Get a cheap one an there no gonna last like the higher priced ones what be designed ta run all the time.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Propane is the way to go if you have access to propane. Propane and Lpg are not the same, and require different orffices to operate correctly. You will also lose 10% power over gas with propane, and yet another 10% over 5,000 ft. But they will outlast all other generaters, providing you buy a good solid unit rather then the average box store type, and change the oil and filter on a very regular basis





5


----------



## finishman2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

i converted a cheap aldi's gas gen that was on sale for a friend. he has used it through the last big 3 storm that hit NJ. propane conversion worked perfectly but......he felt he used more propane than he would have if ran on gas. does tha really mattr when you concider that it is easy start, still runs on gas and doesn't have to be drained after use like with gas (when he used it and put it away id would just flood gas the next time he used it. it was the carb fouled up from sitting).


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

When a gasoline engine is run on propane or natural gas, the power output will be reduced. The loss is about 25% with natural gas, less with propane. Both burn cleaner than gasoline though.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> When a gasoline engine is run on propane or natural gas, the power output will be reduced. The loss is about 25% with natural gas, less with propane. Both burn cleaner than gasoline though.


OK...but if it is a generator designed to run on propane, the efficiency should be good, right?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> OK...but if it is a generator designed to run on propane, the efficiency should be good, right?


Ifin it be a factory propane gen set, them losses already been factered in an it should put out the wattage's advertised.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ifin it be a factory propane gen set, them losses already been factered in an it should put out the wattage's advertised.


Thanks, Old Coot! We're looking at getting one that is made to run on propane.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> OK...but if it is a generator designed to run on propane, the efficiency should be good, right?


Yes, when you buy a generator that is OEM propane it should put out it's rated power. I run everything on propane from portable welders, generators, tractors, small engines and the trucks. I done conversions on all my equipment except one truck. For small engines I make the adapters myself. It has been my experience with most generators both high end, and cheap that i've converted over and load tested, I can get the full rated output. I've noticed no difference in power on the trucks and my other equipment. If the conversion is done right, power loss on propane is very little. With natural gas however power loss is noticeable.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone have recommendations on brands for propane generators? I'm not looking to power my whole house, just something in the range of 4800 to 6000 watts. Something portable that I can hook up to a 20 or 30 lb tank.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a propane generator that is a 3500 watt.

It is hooked to emergency circuts in my home and I keep a 1000 galon tank full , (800 gal)

This will run the fridge and freezer for a long time I also have an alternative heating sorce that uses propane .


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> Does anyone have recommendations on brands for propane generators? I'm not looking to power my whole house, just something in the range of 4800 to 6000 watts. Something portable that I can hook up to a 20 or 30 lb tank.


right now I'm looking at some WINCO tri fuel generators. Gotta say the tri fuel is looking good.:congrat:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a LNG and/or Propane gennie. I've never used it, but the literature said I can use it with either, but have to connect the attached solenoid for one gas and disconnect it with the other. I don't know where that booklet is and was recently looking for it to clarify. It's a Briggs vanguard engine.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ifin it be a factory propane gen set, them losses already been factered in an it should put out the wattage's advertised.


Yep. It's only the ones that were originally gasoline and then converted afterwards that you need to keep the loss in mind for. In other words, if someone buys a Honda Eu2000i and then installs a LP/NG conversion, then it would only produce 1500 watts max running on NG. If someone buys a LP/NG generator rated at 2000 watts, then it will produce 2000 watts running on NG.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I currently have a Generac 20kw, whole house generator that comes online automatically. Our small, rural development is served by 2-one thousand gallon propane tanks. During the two years I've had the generator, we've only had one power outage that lasted more than an hour, and it was about six hours. In that six hours, the generator consumed $10 worth of propane, so I would never consider using it for anything more than a short term emergency. The local rates for natural gas would be much better, but it's not available in our development.

I'm currently building an energy efficient home that will use the same generator, but supplied by my own 500 gallon propane tank. I will also have a solar power system, without batteries, and that should provide roughly half my total power needs and nearly all during summer days.


----------



## nhswissk31 (May 27, 2013)

*your generator*

finishman - you used a marine replacement filter for your diesel generator. I have the same engine. tired of not being able to get filters. What filter replacement setup did you use?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> Yep. It's only the ones that were originally gasoline and then converted afterwards that you need to keep the loss in mind for. In other words, if someone buys a Honda Eu2000i and then installs a LP/NG conversion, then it would only produce 1500 watts max running on NG. If someone buys a LP/NG generator rated at 2000 watts, then it will produce 2000 watts running on NG.


OK, everybody...... the word "efficiency" is really not being used properly in this discussion.

"Rated output" on on fuel vs. another fuel is really what should be discussed here. And just for the record, NO ONE (seriously) makes generator "designed to run on propane". They are ALL manufactured as gasoline engines first, and an adapter is added to run propane through it. Most all "propane" generators still have the gasoline carburetor attached.

Here's the deal (the main point?) - - - gasoline engines are set up with low compression (around 7:1) and a not-so-advanced (usually around 18*) ignition timing. This philosophy lets them run OK on crappy gasoline. *Efficient? NO* - but it keeps people happy, even though the generator is using more gas that it really should be using.

Now, let's take your "supposedly designed to run on propane" generator (that I guarantee really isn't) that is really made to run on gasoline and let's run it on propane. Will it run? Yes, you bet it will!! However......

Fuel burn rates will be ridiculous. I have yet to find one person that is happy with the amount of fuel their propane generator burns (running at any output level).

Why is it using so much propane? Because the engine is *NOT* designed with propane use in mind. What really needs to change is the engine needs a much higher compression ratio (at least 12:1) and about 25*-27* of ignition timing. This will drop your fuel use rate a LOT.

So even if you are getting "rated power" while on propane, your engine is not hardly "efficient" while doing it at all.

Just for the record, industrial natural gas engines are actually diesel engines that have the fuel injectors pulled and speak plugs threaded in instead. They can use natural gas "efficiently" because the static compression ratio and ignition timing have been optimized during engine manufacturing for that fuel. Small portable generators are not given so much thought.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

nhswissk31 said:


> marine replacement filter for your diesel generator... tired of not being able to get filters. What filter replacement setup did you use?


Please post pics of what you have now, and I'll steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

One more thing to consider is cold weather. The tank pressure drops drastically, and higher flow rates (multiple appliances) will not be safe or even possible. Small tanks can even freeze up if the flow rate is too high or temp too cold when used.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Fn/Form said:


> One more thing to consider is cold weather. The tank pressure drops drastically, and higher flow rates (multiple appliances) will not be safe or even possible. Small tanks can even freeze up if the flow rate is too high or temp too cold when used.


That is possible, however I have one that sat winter after winter outside when its been -20 below for a week at a time and still fired right up one night when the power went out, add a twenty five mph winds on top of that. Propane ones start way easier in the cold than gas or diesel, run a lot cleaner, so it will last longer than gas ones. However I have a Kubota diesel genset which has yet to not start at these temps, but it has glow plugs.


----------

